# I dared the writers, Now I dare the readers...



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

In the writer's cafe, I dared the writer's to come out of their little safety zone here at KB and this week post a total of 12 messages elsewhere in the KB. I would like to see them get more exposure to the rest of us. 

As a part of the dare, I am going to start posting reviews of the KB authors books I have read, and as I read more, I will review them also.

I would like to extend this portion of the dare to other readers here at KB. If, like me, the thought of writing a review of a book is rather a daunting task, please think of the writers. Review one or 2 of the books you have read from a KB author whether you bought it @ Amazon, or elsewhere. I have a stomach full of butterflies atm thinking about all the reviews I have to write, but I believe in supporting "our" indies.

If you already review their books routinely, Thank you. This is not aimed at those who do, but rather those, who like me, read and enjoy books, but don't go back and write a review.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for starting this. I have been reading and reviewing books from KB authors for a while now. Many seem to be of the idea that KB was created for authors, not realizing that there were just a few authors among the original members. The Bazaar and cafe came about much later. The ones that come over and interact and catch my attention will sell at least one book, or everything they write, as some already have.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I think it's terrific that you'll be taking the time to offer reviews. No one deserves eternal five stars, constructive criticism is really useful, and you're effort shows recent activity for the lucky author's books, which is always a good thing. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Harry Shannon said:


> I think it's terrific that you'll be taking the time to offer reviews. No one deserves eternal five stars, constructive criticism is really useful, and your effort shows recent activity for the lucky author's books, which is always a good thing. Thanks for doing it.


I don't have a problem letting the authors know when there's an oopsie in their books, privately through a pm...but putting my opinions out there for others to read, when I don't know those others and their tastes?.. that's scary..


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Do you mean reviews on Amazon, or would posts here on KB fulfill the requirement?  

I've never written an Amazon review...  maybe I ought to....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Do you mean reviews on Amazon, or would posts here on KB fulfill the requirement?
> I've never written an Amazon review... maybe I ought to....


Nope for this to count this time, has to be @Amazon, or wherever you purchased the book from.(does Smashwords do reviews?) That's why for me it's nervewracking.. I would have no problem reviewing here @KB... I feel safe here.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm going to write where I buy the books, Amazon, Smashwords or website. And yes, Susan, I am sure you would write a great review, but it does feel scary for me each time. Most of you know that I am much more comfortable posting pics, comments and things here at KB, but to take a chance on making KB even better than it is, I will write reviews for all the books that I have read by KB members.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

<deep breath> Okay. I'm in.

You're right, it's scary, and nerve-wracking. Here at KB, if I say something about a book, those people who know me will understand where my opinion is coming from, and the others can ignore it if they wish. But at Amazon? I've never held the conceit that a zillion book-browsing strangers would care two figs for my opinion.

Of course, here at KB, I'd also just say nice things, and limit any complaints to PM's (if I thought there was any point). On Amazon, it would be... unvarnished.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I've downloaded samples of two KB authors but there's still a few books in front of them in the queue. I don't review on Amazon but I do on Goodreads.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I didn't see your other post but both ideas sound great.  I have to be honest though, I never see the separate boards on Kindleboards as separate, if that makes sense?  I tend to use the show unread posts since your last visit link and just lurk in whatever threads show up.  It was just the easy option when I started here and felt completely lost.  I don't look at whatever board they are under so I'm not sure where it is I post.  (I sound stupid now.)  Maybe I should spend more time navigating the site.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm in, post 2 in the big wide world.... 

A review can be a couple of lines, a simple I like/didn't like it because... Or this reminded me of.... It's not a big critique and remember, you are entitled to your opinion, no matter what that is. If we authors can't take someone saying they don't like our work then we need to go and find another job. 

That said there's a difference between "I didn't like this because..." and "This was rubbish" One is constructive and may be a simple thing. You might love reading historical romance and in that case my books would just not be for you. The second is just plain rude, in my opinion.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I don't have a problem letting the authors know when there's an oopsie in their books, privately through a pm...


Heh. I can vouch for that! (Thanks, BTW)

Oh, and this is post #1 for Monday.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I've just started doing reviews for KB authors.  I post them on amazon and on my blog.  When I get a request to review a book I always tell the author that I'm not a professional book reviewer.  My review will be based on my reactions as a reader and as an author.  I also email the author privately when I find typos.  So far authors have been grateful to have the errors pointed out and to have a review of their book.  I've been told that I am fair and objective and that's really the most important aspects for me.  

Deb


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

BTackitt -- this has absolutely nothing to do with this thread...but I love your avatar 

Sandy


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> BTackitt -- this has absolutely nothing to do with this thread...but I love your avatar
> 
> Sandy


Everytime I see it, I get distracted and just stare at it for like a minute.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> Everytime I see it, I get distracted and just stare at it for like a minute.


She's already threatened that she has more of them, so just when we get used to this one, it will change....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm a reader and now I don;t know what to do.   I've been double-dared.

Ed Patterson
This isn't a Montague and Capulet thing, is it?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I'm a reader and now I don;t know what to do.


Retire from your day job so you can keep up?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I am taking you up on this challenge, lol, this is post #3  

Nah, I'm just kidding ... I always post elsewhere, though I sometimes feel invisible with all these threads and posts.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Retire from your day job so you can keep up?


"Beautiful Mabel,
I would, if I could,
But I am unable"
- Frederic, _*The Pirates of Penzance*_
W.S. Gilbert


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> <deep breath> Okay. I'm in.
> 
> You're right, it's scary, and nerve-wracking. Here at KB, if I say something about a book, those people who know me will understand where my opinion is coming from, and the others can ignore it if they wish. But at Amazon? I've never held the conceit that a zillion book-browsing strangers would care two figs for my opinion.
> 
> Of course, here at KB, I'd also just say nice things, and limit any complaints to PM's (if I thought there was any point). On Amazon, it would be... unvarnished.


If y'all think writing a review is scary, try putting a book out there... 

Seriously though, any review is appreciated--here, Amazon, smashwords, your blog, back of a napkin at a restaurant, wherever. The mentions we get from readers on ANY forum are golden. One mention of "hey I liked this book" on the Amazon forum or here with a link? Beats any promo I can do, hands down.

So if you don't want to sit and write reviews and you want to take the dare, just get a list of your top 5 or 10 -- and give them a mention somewhere. Believe me, we take all compliments and mentions -- with a big huge THANK YOU.

Thanks to everyone who has supported us. You guys are why we do it. And you make a huge difference.

Maria


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. My first 2 reviews done. and a couple PMs being sent before I can review those books. now to update my Book COunt Thread post. It's a bit out of date.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm a reader who writes *but is unpublished or submitted* but I've never thought of this as a writers' forum. 

I will look on Amazon to see what books I've downloaded (and try to remember authors' names) and post reviews.

I'm also one of those who does the "unread posts" method so I'm kind of all over the place here.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> In the writer's cafe, I dared the writer's to come out of their little safety zone here at KB and this week post a total of 12 messages elsewhere in the KB. I would like to see them get more exposure to the rest of us.
> ...


As perhaps a voice of a slight bit of dissension, my one caveat here is that this _is_ a forum about the Amazon Kindle. While I'm all for authors who are publishing content for the Kindle (or want to) to join us here even if they are not Kindle owners (or Kindle owner wannabes), I would caution them about coming out of their "safety zone" simply to be seen with the ulterior motive of hawking their books.

While I've enjoyed forum "conversations" here with a number of KB authors, I've also been turned off by some with their sometimes less than subtle self-promotion. While many people may not be affected by it as I am, I'm the sort of contrarian who tends to be less inclined to read someone's writing the more they self-promote it.  (And I suppose it's also possible that you can turn me off as a possible reader by comments completely unrelated to your books that simply happen to rub me the wrong way for whatever reason.)

So my suggestion is, if you are genuinely interested in the Kindle and Kindle books beyond simply furthering your own book sales, then by all means come join the fun and the great people already participating in the community; but perhaps tread a bit carefully, at least until you get a good feel for the "lay of the land" here, and remember that any feathers you ruffle here may mean one more bird who likely won't read your books. (And to be fair, successful integration here will likely increase readership, except perhaps for curmudgeonly contrarians such as I.  )


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have posted mini-reviews in the What Are You Reading thread here, especially of KB member authors.
But I get the point and will go to Amazon (and Smashwords) and post expanded reviews there.
And update my entries at Goodreads.
This is a service that a few of our authors have asked for in their threads here.

And I must say that I agree with Nogdog.  The reason the mods created the book bazaar in the first place was to provice a place to restrict the book "hawking" to.  And the resident authors provide friendly communication throughout the board without trying to sell their wares.  Truly supportive people like Margaret Lake, or Michael Hicks or Jeff Hepple to name a few.
But I don't think we "readers" would appreciate the general threads being inundated with authors whose sole intention is to sell books.  Try being citizens of this virtual space and "tend the garden" with us.

Just sayin......


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My intent is not to get them out "hawking" their wares, but to get them to be involved in all of the great KB community. I actually don't want them hawking, just talking with us, letting us get to know them.. and hey, if they have sig lines with books, their books will be seen without the need to do extra promotions.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree with your intentions.

Since reading both of the threads you started, I have purchased Cameo the Assassin by Dawn McCullough-White because the sigline enticed me.
And back in March I purchased One Night With The Fae by Claire Farrell because I loved the title in the sigline and then liked the description.

And these are recent authors/purchases - I have purchased everything Thumper has written and Jeff Hepple, C.S.Marks, Carolyn Kephardt, RJ Keller (please write more), A.Sparrow and others.  And of course Ed Patterson.

Because they participated here, mostly.

Just sayin.......


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

This is a great idea, thank you for this!! 

As a side note, I'm completely mesmerized by your avatar!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Now, what about those of us authors who already post in The Book Corner or Not Quite Kindle before your dare? I know I've made at least 8, maybe 9 posts, do I get credited?    j/k


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I agree with your intentions.
> 
> Since reading both of the threads you started, I have purchased Cameo the Assassin by Dawn McCullough-White because the sigline enticed me.
> And back in March I purchased One Night With The Fae by Claire Farrell because I loved the title in the sigline and then liked the description.
> ...


Thanks for that! 

It's weird being randomly mentioned in a thread.  Feel like one of the gang now.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> It's weird being randomly mentioned in a thread.  Feel like one of the gang now.


If you think that is weird, just wait until I finish the book and post in several threads about it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

farrellclaire said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> It's weird being randomly mentioned in a thread.  Feel like one of the gang now.


And See? without Geoff's mention of your book, I would have missed it completely, even though it sounds completely up my alley.. As I said elsewhere, I am a visual shopper... I shop by book covers. As it is, with Geoff pointing it out, now I have the sample.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Nogdog, that's very important advice for all authors to remember. I wonder how much a sense of what you're saying is what has kept authors separated? There is a specific place for us to talk about our work and so we have left it to the audience to come and browse if they are interested....


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> And See? without Geoff's mention of your book, I would have missed it completely, even though it sounds completely up my alley.. As I said elsewhere, I am a visual shopper... I shop by book covers. As it is, with Geoff pointing it out, now I have the sample.


I shop by book cover too! (I know, don't judge a book and all that... but I can't help it. I'm such a visual person.)

And I agree with whoever said that if you like a book, mention it. And if you liked it enough to recommend it to others, start a thread about it. (That's the best thing in the world to a writer, by the way!! I was on cloud nine for a week after I found the thread Daphne started here in the book corner about my book!!)

Vicki


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I hear from my readers here all the time, mostly in PM's and emails, but sometimes they'll mention something in the Reading thread or the Recommend thread. I regard Kindleboards as my home, otherwise I wouldn't have based OEBD here. My book threads are one thing - I bump them once a week, but they're my baggage. Posting in the other forums (I like to tell and hear about what's for dinner) has gotten me something beyong colleagues and readers. I have friends here.

Ed Patterson


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

You all made my day.  Seriously.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't have anything for sale yet, but I'm still sensitive about "hawking all over the place." 

I've found playing the 6 Degrees game and the Book Wars game is a fun, safe way to post in the Book Corner. And I have posted a few times in threads where I actually had something to say, ha.

Since I ordered my FIRST Kindle (!) I've posted in some threads there and got some great ideas (and discovered Oberon covers -- yum).

Of course I hope people will notice my book when it comes out and pick it up if they're interested, but I don't want to offend anyone with my presence!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

davidhburton said:


> As a side note, I'm completely mesmerized by your avatar!


hehe I have about 10 or 12 different ones now so I can change them monthly This is actually the third one I have used... wouldn't want anyone to get bored..


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> hehe I have about 10 or 12 different ones now so I can change them monthly This is actually the third one I have used... wouldn't want anyone to get bored..


I never see them because I have avatars and sigs turned off. Oh, and I've done some reviews of kindle authors and may actually start doing more.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I never see them because I have avatars and sigs turned off.


How do you know the readers from the writers with everything off?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> How do you know the readers from the writers with everything off?


I don't. That way everyone is equal


Spoiler



until they irritate me.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

until? or as?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I never see them because I have avatars and sigs turned off. Oh, and I've done some reviews of kindle authors and may actually start doing more.


Then you've missed my animated naked conga dance avatar.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Jeff said:


> How do you know the readers from the writers with everything off?


She has my bookmarks.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> until? or as?


some pigs are more equal than others.



Edward C. Patterson said:


> Then you've missed my animated naked conga dance avatar.


Thank goodness.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> some pigs are more equal than others.
> 
> Thank goodness.


It was a fashion statement and very Orwellian.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Scarlet has asked me to ask you to continue picking on Jeff, as he deserves it.


hehehehehhehe


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> My intent is not to get them out "*hawking*" their wares, but to get them to be involved in all of the great KB community. I actually don't want them *hawking*, just talking with us, letting us get to know them.. and hey, if they have sig lines with books, their books will be seen without the need to do extra promotions.


Should I be offended? I mean really.

Sincerely,
Steven (gotta-change-my-last-name-now) Hawk


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Should I be offended? I mean really.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Steven (gotta-change-my-last-name-now) Hawk


No you should NEVER be offended. Especailly by a post of BT's she means everything in the best possible way.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

scarlet said:


> No you should NEVER be offended. Especailly by a post of BT's she means everything in the best possible way.


Sorry. My sense of humor can be somewhat dry. To clarify, I was just playin'...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Sorry. My sense of humor can be somewhat dry. I was just playin'...


And so was I. I assumed you had taken it as a joke and was responding in extra-dry.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

scarlet said:


> And so was I. I assumed you had taken it as a joke and was responding in extra-dry.


Ah. I've been one-upped yet again.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Ah. I've been one-upped yet again.


Welcome to scarlet's house of fun!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Scarlet wants extra-dry? Martinis all around..


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Sadly, I've been sober 25 years...but can I watch?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Scarlet wants extra-dry? Martinis all around..





Harry Shannon said:


> Sadly, I've been sober 25 years...but can I watch?


Scarlet doesn't drink, so Harry and I will have soda. Well, I will, I don't really know what Harry would like.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

honest? I don't either rofl..... ok.. how about tea? I have about 40 flavors.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> honest? I don't either rofl..... ok.. how about tea? I have about 40 flavors.


tea sounds good.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Lemon or chamomile this time of night.  In the morning a nice earl grey or just a regular luzianne (brand) tea with caffeine.  Or...chocolate milk, my favorite (in winter hot chocolate, but it was 104 here today.  That  takes ALL the joy out of hot chocolate!)


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Tea sounds great. I can drink, I just tend to break out in spots....Vegas, Chicago, Dallas, Atlantic City...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Plum tea?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Prune tea for those stuck in the WC and afraid to leave.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Prune tea for those stuck in the WC and afraid to leave.


If we give them prunes, I prefer they stay in the WC.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, my Blackberry had a record 850 emails today, the dare creatiing a 15% increase.    

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Wow, my Blackberry had a record 850 emails today, the dare creatiing a 15% increase.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Blackberry tea?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Wow, my Blackberry had a record 850 emails today, the dare creatiing a 15% increase.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ed, did you see the David's in Leather thread? Betsy broke out THAT picture again, because SUSAN brought it up.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I'm in! Instead of tea, can I go with coffee. In the morning I hook up an I.V. drip to get going!!!!! I look forward to meeting some new folks. Take care!

J.M.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Ed, did you see the David's in Leather thread? Betsy broke out THAT picture again, because SUSAN brought it up.


<grumblegrumble> Betsy didn't have to go POST it....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> <grumblegrumble> Betsy didn't have to go POST it....


you know when certain things come up, the mods HAVE to handle it.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I agree with your intentions.
> 
> Since reading both of the threads you started, I have purchased Cameo the Assassin by Dawn McCullough-White because the sigline enticed me.
> And back in March I purchased One Night With The Fae by Claire Farrell because I loved the title in the sigline and then liked the description.


Thank you! And I hope you enjoy it 

Dawn


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

She could have handled it through total neglect.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> She could have handled it through total neglect.


Betsy? Not likely.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

No I didn't. No pictures displayed on blackberry post. I'll hop on the computer before bedtime.

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> No I didn't. No pictures displayed on blackberry post. I'll hop on the computer before bedtime.
> 
> Ed Patterson


It's almost midnight. Time for bed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> It's almost midnight. Time for bed!


The cattle prode and the hairy man with the mismatched bandelleros.

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> The cattle prode and the hairy man with the mismatched bandelleros.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Okay, whatever. All I know is that I'm going to sleep, but trying to get that image out of brain first. And I watched that movie this weekend.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In bed with Blackberry.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm in for Strawberry Margaritas!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Darn ... and I don't drink ... I'll guess I'll have a soda too 

(Not much of a tea or coffee drinker)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Wow, my Blackberry had a record 850 emails today, the dare creatiing a 15% increase.
> Ed Patterson


ROFL.. The Davids in Leather thread, Now known as the NSFW thread, has 15 pages in a month.. The "dare" thread in WC spawned 7 pages in 24 hours or so. I bet that was a 'few' extra e-mails for ya Ed.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm wondering how many PM's a KB inbox holds.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

You do know that this can be one of those; Be careful what you ask for.  situations...

I have done a couple short (to the point and without spoilers), but I'm not sure I want to add the others though.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm wondering how many PM's a KB inbox holds.


want to test it?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm wondering how many PM's a KB inbox holds.


I don't think there's a limit. I have over two thousand on another forum that uses this software.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> want to test it?


Haven't we already been doing that?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Haven't we already been doing that?


There's a difference between your e-mail getting notices that you've got a reply and how many PMs in your PM box.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I have 642 PM's in the inbox.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

How many are (no subject)?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> How many are (no subject)?


642.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> There's a difference between your e-mail getting notices that you've got a reply and how many PMs in your PM box.


I know that. But I tend not to delete PM's. I was thinking that any minute now the mailbox is going to start bouncing them unless I erase a few.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Only the 120 from Scarlet.



Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Only the 120 from Scarlet.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Patterson


hmm... wonder what happened to the other 500.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. Sorry folks, lemme get back on topic for 1 post, then you can get back to your fun.

I have another review done... But, I am allowing the author to decide whether it should go up or not as it is 3/5 stars. I explained in a PM, the many reasons why it is that low. None of which had to do with writing/grammar/etc. it's all storyline problems.

I will do another tomorrow. Kinda beat atm.. almost midnight, and grandma gets up at 05:45.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> ok.. Sorry folks, lemme get back on topic for 1 post, then you can get back to your fun.
> 
> I have another review done... But, I am allowing the author to decide whether it should go up or not as it is 3/5 stars. I explained in a PM, the many reasons why it is that low. None of which had to do with writing/grammar/etc. it's all storyline problems.
> 
> I will do another tomorrow. Kinda beat atm.. almost midnight, and grandma gets up at 05:45.


When I am asked to do reviews I tell the author that I will post it on Amazon and my blog as long as it is 3 stars and above. So far everyone has agreed to that. I write a pretty detailed review and try to be as fair as possible, but sometimes there are problems in a book that you just can't ignore. Sometimes you have to take the bad with the good.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I've never been one to write long, drawn out book reviews. In fact, when I'm shopping for a new read, I pretty much ignore the long ones. I read the concise ones -- the ones that say in a few sentences what the reader liked or disliked about the book. I don't need a summary or a detailed analysis of it. JMO.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeha, I too hate the ones that retell the whole book in like 6 paragraphs. I want to read the book. But my reveiw wasn't like that, and I really kinda tore the book apart. Many different problems had been brought up in the book, and not one had been resolved by the end. It was meant to be a part of a series, but even serial books get something accomplished by the end of each one.


----------



## Jim Bernheimer (Jul 21, 2010)

I sometimes use a cartoon video program (Xtranormal's State) to make a video review for the books I read.  They've usually been pretty well received and are a little different than the usual.  They're up in my amazon profile and on You Tube as well.

It also gives me the shameless opportunity to "hawk" (Sorry Steven) my book covers in the videos.

As for reviewing if I'm going to give it three stars or less, I generally email the author and ask him/her if they still want me to post it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I've just written two reviews on amazon.  For 2 of the 3 Davids.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I've just written two reviews on amazon. For 2 of the 3 Davids.


Twiller and 33 A.D.?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Twiller and 33 A.D.?


Yes dear. I will try and finish you (sorry, your book) at some point. But I have finish Jeff's and Gertie's first.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Yes dear. I will try and finish you (sorry, your book) at some point. But I have finish Jeff's and Gertie's first.


Finish me? Finish me! Egad, I'm in Mortal Kombat. I'm toast.

And no need to hurry, or even read me if they're not your thing. Was just trying to figure out what book of what Davids you'd reviewed. Oh, and there's waaaaaaay more than just 3 of us 

David Dalglish


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Finish me? Finish me! Egad, I'm in Mortal Kombat. I'm toast.
> 
> And no need to hurry, or even read me if they're not your thing. Was just trying to figure out what book of what Davids you'd reviewed. Oh, and there's waaaaaaay more than just 3 of us
> 
> David Dalglish


French toast? cinnamon toast? rye toast? okay, I'll stop.

No, honestly, I started Weight of Blood but got sidetracked. Didn't stop because I didn't like it, I think it was just before my staycation and I stopped kindling for a bit.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I've just written two reviews on amazon. For 2 of the 3 Davids.


There are only_ three_? Why does it seem as though there are dozens?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> There are only_ three_? Why does it seem as though there are dozens?


I count the 3 Davids as Daglish, Derrico and McAfee. I know there are other Daves, but those are the three I think of as David.

But yeah, based on post count, there seem to be more of them. But that's mostly Daglish.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, I live here.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I posted a review @Amazon last night for Failing Test. After running all of today's errands, I will try to post more.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

kcmay said:


> I've never been one to write long, drawn out book reviews. In fact, when I'm shopping for a new read, I pretty much ignore the long ones. I read the concise ones -- the ones that say in a few sentences what the reader liked or disliked about the book. I don't need a summary or a detailed analysis of it. JMO.


Um, you'll probably never read any of mine then. I can't help myself. All my book reviews turn into mini essays. They're not "book reports"; I don't give details on what happens in the story, but rather, my impressions of the whole experience. I'll use phrases like "complex sub-plotting", "colorful characters", "weak dialogue", "obnoxious protagonist"--intended to give the potential reader an idea of whether the book will suit _his _fancy, not just how well it suited mine.

--Maria


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

meromana said:


> Um, you'll probably never read any of mine then. I can't help myself. All my book reviews turn into mini essays. They're not "book reports"; I don't give details on what happens in the story, but rather, my impressions of the whole experience. I'll use phrases like "complex sub-plotting", "colorful characters", "weak dialogue", "obnoxious protagonist"--intended to give the potential reader an idea of whether the book will suit _his _fancy, not just how well it suited mine.
> 
> --Maria


nope, she's reading mine. A good review should be less that 5 sentenses long (IMO). I already know the genre, I have a flavor or the author's style (preview or sample), it is a question of is it a good book and why did you rate it that way? Not if the charactor's subvocalizations were an effective use of foreshadowing doom and destruction. 

Then again - I might be shooting myself in the foot in two places because I'm the same person in both.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The Vampire Shrink - Reviewed
Claustrophobic - Reviewed
Starfire Angels - Reviewed

And.. I bought like 8 more books from KB Authors... I'm up to 73 unread or in the process of reading (2) so as I read, I will post. Dalglish, I have finished book 2 of the half-orcs, put book 3 on hold for a little while to get some other books read and reviewed. since yours was 3-in-1.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> The Vampire Shrink - Reviewed
> Claustrophobic - Reviewed
> Starfire Angels - Reviewed
> 
> And.. I bought like 8 more books from KB Authors... I'm up to 73 unread or in the process of reading (2) so as I read, I will post. Dalglish, I have finished book 2 of the half-orcs, put book 3 on hold for a little while to get some other books read and reviewed. since yours was 3-in-1.


No problemo, Bev. I'm flattered enough that you read the first two. There's plenty of other good indie books out there aching for attention, and I've noticed several readers need to take a break after Cost of Betrayal.

David Dalglish


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

As a parent I can understand why some would take a break after that one... I'm just doing it to try and give a fair share of reviews out. 
speaking of..
One Night with the Fae review done.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> <deep breath>
> 
> You're right, it's scary, and nerve-wracking. Here at KB, if I say something about a book, those people who know me will understand where my opinion is coming from, and the others can ignore it if they wish. But at Amazon? I've never held the conceit that a zillion book-browsing strangers would care two figs for my opinion.


So untrue Susan!! Before I buy any book at all on Amazon, even if I know the author, I look at the reviews other customers have left. I don't feel like throwing away 10 bucks for something that is horrible! Most of the time the horrible stuff has other people saying "Hey, don't waste your money, this is horrible!" lol

Granted, we all have different reading tastes, but when I see a book has more 1 stars than 5 stars, I won't buy it. I'll also read through 5 to 10 of the positive reviews and I will read about 5 of the negative reviews as well.

You don't have to be Hemmingway to write a review on Amazon. Just a basic comment about if you liked it and why will suffice. Some people spend all this time on their reviews...that's great. But the ones that are short and to the point are just as helpful to me!


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> As a parent I can understand why some would take a break after that one... I'm just doing it to try and give a fair share of reviews out.
> speaking of..
> One Night with the Fae review done.


Just saw this - thanks for taking the time to read & review it. Always appreciated.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Twiller review done.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Twiller review done.


At first I thought this said "twitter" review done. I thought, "WOW. You reviewed a book in 150 characters"


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> At first I thought this said "twitter" review done. I thought, "WOW. You reviewed a book in 150 characters"


14 words per line 5 lines + 5 words = 75 words, and a review is done... LOL (Yes, I checked my last review.)


----------

